# mp Research Supply?



## laxdude22 (Dec 12, 2011)

Any ever hear of this company? They got a few good reviews however, not many. 

Was recommended by a friend, however, they are not part of any of the boards I am on.


----------



## colochine (Dec 12, 2011)

g2g.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 12, 2011)

colochine said:


> g2g.



^^^This


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Dec 12, 2011)

They are g2g.


----------



## Jlive1980 (Dec 12, 2011)

Running there aromasin now. It's g2g


----------



## Mig139 (Dec 12, 2011)

waiting on my order right now, aromasin and CEC stack!!!!!!!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 12, 2011)

g2g


----------



## Smcpsycho51 (Dec 12, 2011)

Had great results from everything I've ran of theirs so far


----------



## Pitbull44 (Dec 12, 2011)

Ive used his clen, viagra, aromasin, caber. All were GTG!


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Dec 12, 2011)

Is mp, manpower?


----------



## Smcpsycho51 (Dec 12, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Is mp, manpower?



Yes


----------



## Hell (Dec 13, 2011)

laxdude22 said:


> Any ever hear of this company? They got a few good reviews however, not many.



g2g, They have 39 pages of positive reviews on PM and other boards also..


----------



## GMO (Dec 13, 2011)

I've ran their Caber, Aromasin, Adex, and Clomid.  All were g2g...


----------



## laxdude22 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sweet! jsut ordered their clen and t3 so hopefully its legit. 

It sucks cause I have a very high tolerance to stims.


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 14, 2011)

Pitbull44 said:


> Ive used his clen, viagra, aromasin, caber. All were GTG!



Viagra LOL


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 14, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> Viagra LOL



Don't lol, I'm wanting to get a few and pop one on new years and have the wifey like, "OMG!"


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 14, 2011)

They're g2g.  You can go ahead and order your estrogen.


----------



## S_walker (Dec 14, 2011)

another g2g


----------



## AkaMr.AK (Dec 17, 2011)

They are definitely g2g. I have used them several times with no issues


----------



## megatron_rulz (Dec 20, 2011)

G2G....ran the clen.....powerful shit.  Too powerful as matter of fact.


----------



## MovinWeight (Dec 28, 2011)

im running their t3 and clen as well right now.  50mcg and 80mcg respectively.  still up at 418 am with no sleep in sight...  lovin it...


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 28, 2011)

MovinWeight said:


> im running their t3 and clen as well right now.  50mcg and 80mcg respectively.  still up at 418 am with no sleep in sight...  lovin it...



you wetbag??????.


----------

